# Will he out grow this?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Julio is a Saanen/Alpine/togg.
He is one year old. Thin/wiry/long legged/about 28 to 30 inches
at the shoulder. Am hoping he will beef up after he matures.

Super freindly in your face freindly.
Into every thing. Eats even flowers that
are deer resistant. A real pain in the B.....
He makes the walks challenging. He is jealous
of Sully. I have thrown him down. He does not
care. Seems to enjoy it. Lays there chewing his cud. :roll: 

Sully, my 4 year old togg is more distant. Does
not have to be on top of me all the time.
They both were bottle raised. Will Julio settle or
should I look for another Togg?
Will he out grow this?
The Nigie is like the Togg. She was not bottle raised.


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

ryorkies said:


> Julio is a Saanen/Alpine/togg.
> Into every thing. Eats even flowers that
> are deer resistant. A real pain in the B.....


I was curious about this part. Do you mean he eats deer-resistant flowers you plant in the goat area? I would love to find plants/shrubs that we could decorate the goat area with.

As for whether he will grow out of it: ours have gotten less nosy as they have matured. I will leave the rest to those who have had more experience.

JD


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

He eats daffodiles. And crown royals.
They are suppose to be deer and rodent resistant
Not Julio resistant. Not planted for goats.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

He Ryorkies,
I'd say he will grow out of his in your face personality, but not the plant eating.  One of our wethers (nearing three now) was extra bossy, and I find he needs a warning every time and a tap on the nose, and sometimes to be taken by the collar and have a talking to, and then he will behave. He has settled down a lot in the last six months though, and is far more interested in what I'm doing now than in keeping his half brother away. His father was always extremely person-minded, but by the time he turned three he has become a lot calmer and would actually stand almost happily tied up before we sold him, instead of marring folornly and tring to get free as he had when he was younger.
They are both Toggenburgs.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

